# I forgot what these guys are.



## cameraman_2 (Mar 28, 2005)

I got these two tonight and I forgot what they are and I won't be able to go back to the pet store until Friday.  Thanks for the help









this one is a young guy. His top fin will turn red when he gets older.









this is also another young fellow who will grow to 5 inches in length.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2005)

they're really pretty, but i dont know much about cichlids. sorry

are u keeping them or giving them back? cuz they're beautiful


----------



## cameraman_2 (Mar 28, 2005)

I'm keeping them. The store I got them from is a hobbies run store that is only open on T, Th, Fr, from 5:30 PM till 8:30 PM and on Sat from 10 - 5.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

1st is tropeus of some sort i am also most positive and 2nd one is hap.


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

The first is _Altolamprologus compressiceps_ (or could be _A. calvus_) from Lake Tanganyika and the second is _Crytocara moorii_ from Lake Malawi.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

geez can tell i am way off, lol.

Both will get pretty big though this i do know.


----------



## cameraman_2 (Mar 28, 2005)

I know remember them calling the second a Blue Dolphin. and I looked up Altolamprologus compressiceps on the internet and that is the other one. Thanks Guys


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

Here's some info on both:

Cyrtocara moorii - Blue dolphin

Altolamprologus compressiceps


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

theyre beauties!


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

so is Crytocara the new nomenclature for some/all of the Hap species? i knew the second as haplochromis moori .... old schoolerywise anyway.


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

The genus _Haplochromis_ was broken down into about 20+ genuses several years ago (maybe someone else knows exactly when?) in order to group fish with similar traits together and to show relationships more accurately. Some of the genuses added at that time include _Protomelas_, _Otopharynx_, _Copadichromis_, _Cyrtocara_, _Tyrannochromis_, _Chilotilapia_, _Buccochromis_ and many more! 
It seems like fish especially are under constant taxonomic revision! Sometimes it's hard to keep up! For example, I recently read an article questioning whether or not _Aulonocara baenschi_ should actually be considered a separate species from _Aulonocara stuartgranti_... I hope this helped!


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

It did indeed. The last taxonomic revision i payed attention to was pseudotropeus being rennamed metriclima, then i was in a lull that was barren of fish information. Someday they'll get thier act together and quit arguing and have done with it. Til then tho ....


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

Metriaclima... Maylandia... the jury is still out. There's not enough consensus out there for me to justify not still using Pseudotropheus. I plan to use that until one or the other name 'wins'.


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

Well, you know theres also the simple fact that MOST people know pseudotropheus, whereas if you said metriclima they'd be like "huh?!?!" hehe.


----------



## supafreak (Apr 19, 2005)

i breed calvus, and the compressiceps look and are almost identical to the calvus. some people argue that they are not seperate breeds! awesome fish, weather it is a calvus, or a comp.


----------



## cameraman_2 (Mar 28, 2005)

actually I looked at the stock sheet for my lfs online and they only have white and yellow calvus not any comps. He has finally started coming out of hiding and he think he is the most unique of all of them. Although when I three year old daughter runs in the room they all vanish just like in nemo.


----------



## cameraman_2 (Mar 28, 2005)

Update: the blue dolphin is a female. I saw her dropping the eggs and picking them up. Unfortuanetly there isn't another dolphin in the tank.


----------

